# Programmierproblem Sinamics S120



## tobifenny (23 Mai 2011)

Hallo
habe ein Problem mit der Programmierung für die Ansteuerung einer Sinamics S120.
Ich habe 3 Frequenzumrichter, die alle im Tippbetrieb auf die richtige Position gefahren werden können sollen. Außerdem soll man die Geschwindigkeit über ein Touchpanel eingeben können.
Die Frage ist nun, wie ich die Ansteuerung in der SPS programmieren muss??
Die Frequenzumrichter werden mit Starter in Betrieb genommen. Habe bisher keine Erfahrungen mit dem Programm gemacht und weis auch nicht, wie ich da alles einstellen muss.
Ich hoffe mir kann einer Helfen!!


----------



## david (23 Mai 2011)

Ich habe das gleiche vor...
Also eigentlich muss ich per Panel nur an- und ausschalten, und die Frequenz wählen.
FU habe ich noch keinen.

Ich besitze ein Starter Kit mit S7 1200 und hab dann alles, das das TIA Portal umfasst.

Für Schrittmotoren gibtÄs ja so "Technologieobjekte", gibt's sowas auch für nen normalen Motor?

Welchen FU kann ich einfach anbinden?

Gruß.


----------



## Imudo (23 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:

http://www.automation.siemens.com/doconweb/pdf/SINAMICS_0707_D/FHS.pdf?p=1

Der FU hat bestimmt digitale oder analoge Eingänge zum Ansteuern.


----------



## Sinix (24 Mai 2011)

tobifenny schrieb:


> Hallo
> habe ein Problem mit der Programmierung für die Ansteuerung einer Sinamics S120.
> Ich habe 3 Frequenzumrichter, die alle im Tippbetrieb auf die richtige Position gefahren werden können sollen. Außerdem soll man die Geschwindigkeit über ein Touchpanel eingeben können.
> Die Frage ist nun, wie ich die Ansteuerung in der SPS programmieren muss??
> ...



Schau dir mal dieses Getting Started an. Benutzte bei Siemens mal Sufu nach einem FB283.


@david: du hast zwar prinzipiell das gleiche vor, aber benötigst wohl keine Positionierung. Schau dir mal Sinamics G110, Micromaster 440 oder alternativ SEW Movitrac an. Zur Anbindung an S7-1200 Gedanken zu einem geeigneten Bussystem machen.


----------



## david (24 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin leider Anfänger und muss in kurzer Zeit per SPS einen Motor ansteuern.
Also geht ein Fu mit 485-Schnittstelle und eine entsprechende Erweiterungskarte?

Ich muss nur einen Motor mit einer bestimmten Drehzahl laufen lassen oder auch nicht...

Oder gibt's einfacheres, günstigeres? Anbieten würde sich ja Profibus, da ich das einach über Ethernet laufen lassen kann.
Richtig geil wäre, wenns was für TIA geben würde, am besten per Profibusanbindung, hat immerhin beim Panel recht gut geklappt 

Gruß,
David.


----------



## Sinix (25 Mai 2011)

david schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin leider Anfänger
> 
> Oder gibt's einfacheres, günstigeres? Anbieten würde sich ja Profibus, da ich das einach über Ethernet laufen lassen kann.



Hey, du schmeckst ja auch nicht Birne wenn du in nen Apfel beisst. Profibus und Ethernet sind zwei paar Schuhe.




david schrieb:


> Richtig geil wäre, wenns was für TIA geben würde, am besten per Profibusanbindung, hat immerhin beim Panel recht gut geklappt :smile:
> 
> Gruß,
> David.



Die s7-1200 hat von Natur aus Profinet. Eine Frage wird sein ob du das für nen Umrichter nutzen kannst. Bei TIA v10.5 Basic bin ich mir nicht sicher ob man ne GSD-Datei importieren kann. Bei v11 sollte das gehen. Schau doch mal auf der Seite vom großen S, da gibt es Beispielprogramme und Getting Started genau dafür.


----------



## david (25 Mai 2011)

Ja, muss meinem Vater ne kleine Steuerung machen.
Klar hab ich (noch) keine Ahnung. Das Problem ist nicht, dass ich es nicht hinbekomme.
Sondern dass ich nicht genau weiss, was ich bestellen muss.

Dass es die V11 jetzt gibt, und ich vor einer Woche die 10.5 bei Conrad bestellt habe, ärgert mich jetzt irgendwie...

Also muss ich nur nen Siemens-Fu nehmen, der Profinet hat?
GSD-Dateien sind dann wohl Komponenten für die TIA Umgebung?

Gruß.


----------



## bike (25 Mai 2011)

david schrieb:


> Ja, muss meinem Vater ne kleine Steuerung machen.
> Klar hab ich (noch) keine Ahnung. Das Problem ist nicht, dass ich es nicht hinbekomme.
> Sondern dass ich nicht genau weiss, was ich bestellen muss.
> 
> ...



Du Kannst dir und uns es leichter machen, wenn du schreibst was die Steuerung machen soll.
Wenn du eine 1200er verwendest ist TIA 10.5 die richtige Software.
Du kannst auch andere FU nehmen.
Ob du  Technologie und ähnliches brauchst kann hier niemand hellsehen.


bike


----------



## tobifenny (25 Mai 2011)

vielen dank schonmal für die antworten...
Habe mir den FB283 mal runtergeladen und angeguckt. Laut beschreibung scheint er ja wohl alles zu können was ich benötige.
Habe den Baustein dann in mein Programm eingebunden allerding weis ich jetzt nicht, wie ich die Eingänge des FB`s belegen muss. Kann mir villeicht einer sagen, wo die Geschwindigkeit und der Tippbetrieb drangeschrieben werden muss und welcher Datentyp es sein muss?
Denke mal Geschwindigkeit als real und Tippbetrieb als Bool oder?

Eine andere Frage wäre dann noch, dass ich die aktuelle Position vom FU wiederbekommen muss. Geht das auch mit dem FB283 und wenn ja wie?


----------



## IBFS (25 Mai 2011)

Schaue dir bitte die TOOLBOX an:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/45510964

Das ist alles beschrieben incl. Beispielen.

Frank


----------



## david (25 Mai 2011)

Hallo Fahrrad,

der Motor soll aus sein, mit Geschwindigkeit A drehen oder B, mehr nicht.

Gruß.


----------



## david (27 Mai 2011)

Moin zusammen,

werde meinen FU erstmal per Digitalausgang ansteuern.

0 0 = Aus
0 1 = Frequenz 1
1 0 = Frequenz 2
1 1 = Frequenz 3

Gruß.


----------



## Superkater (30 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

kann man mit dem FB283 nun auch über die S7-1200 an die CU320-2 ankoppeln (via USS oder Profibusanbindung oder vielleicht auch Profinet)?


----------



## IBFS (30 Mai 2011)

ES GIBT hier zwei Fragesteller mit unterschiedlichen 
Anforderungen. Daher gehen die Antworten wechselseitig
etwas durcheinander.   




tobifenny schrieb:


> Hallo
> habe ein Problem mit der Programmierung für die Ansteuerung einer Sinamics S120.





david schrieb:


> Ich habe das gleiche vor...
> Also eigentlich muss ich per Panel nur an- und ausschalten, und die Frequenz wählen.
> FU habe ich noch keinen.
> Ich besitze ein Starter Kit mit S7 1200 und hab dann alles, das das TIA Portal umfasst.




Im Übrigen ist der berühmte FB283 ein AWL-Baustein, den man
genauso wenig wie den älteren FB83 in eine S7-1200-Steuerung
wird laden können. Da hilft auch keine Sprachumschaltung, denn
intern gibt es haufenweise Pointeraufrufe.

*@Superkater*
S7-1200  zusammen mit FB283, das wird also nichts!


Frank


----------



## bike (30 Mai 2011)

Stimmt S7 <> S7.
Warum wird nicht gelesen ob es s7 300/400 und/oder S7 200/1200 ist.

Und nur auf Standardbausteine zu verweisen ist nicht immer der richtige Weg



bike


----------



## IBFS (30 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Und nur auf Standardbausteine zu verweisen ist nicht immer der richtige Weg



Nur "fast richtig", für den Themenstarter [tobifenny] passt der FB283 
und der Hinweis auf die TOOLBOX, aber eben nicht für den [david], 
den der hat eine S7-1200.

Frank


----------



## Sinix (31 Mai 2011)

david schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> werde meinen FU erstmal per Digitalausgang ansteuern.
> 
> ...



Wie schon geschrieben, schau du dir mal den Sinamics G110 oder den SEW Movitrac an, da kannst du mit digitalen Eingängen (= SPS Ausgänge) zwischen 2 parametrierten Geschwindigkeiten umschalten.

MfG


----------



## Sinix (31 Mai 2011)

tobifenny schrieb:


> vielen dank schonmal für die antworten...
> Habe mir den FB283 mal runtergeladen und angeguckt. Laut beschreibung scheint er ja wohl alles zu können was ich benötige.
> Habe den Baustein dann in mein Programm eingebunden allerding weis ich jetzt nicht, wie ich die Eingänge des FB`s belegen muss. Kann mir villeicht einer sagen, wo die Geschwindigkeit und der Tippbetrieb drangeschrieben werden muss und welcher Datentyp es sein muss?
> Denke mal Geschwindigkeit als real und Tippbetrieb als Bool oder?
> ...



Schau dir das Beispielprojekt an, da gibts nen übergeordneten Baustein an dem Geschwindigkeit, Tippen etc. als Eingänge parametrierbar sind.

MfG


----------

